# Puppy won't defecate until about 2 hours after eating



## rwinte (Jan 7, 2009)

We have a 9 week old scottish terrier who doesn't defecate usually until about 2 hours after after eating. We take her outside usually 15-30 minutes after she eats. She's pretty good about urinating outside when she needs too. She doesn't eat a lot of food, but she does eat...2 times a day.

This morning we fed her around 6am. I took her out probably at 7am this time instead of 6:30. She didn't do anything outside. At about, I turned around and realized that she had defecate on a cheap rug. Her breeder trained her to go on newspaper, which she usually does.

We took her to the vet yesterday to get her booster vaccinations. The vet did a stool sample, but we haven't heard anything yet. Her stool seems to look fine to the naked eye.

Any idea why it takes her 2 1/2 hours to defecate?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't offer any advise other than my full grown dog does the same thing. When I first got her I would try and take her out 30 minutes after she was finished eating, she would go outside, turn around and look at me like "Why am I out here? I don't have to poop stupid!" Now we have a schedule worked out that she wakes around 7-8 (most days) depending when I wake up, goes potty, eats, and then I leave for class around 9:30 return around 12:30 and she'll go out and do her business. I get home from work let her out she'll poop again, I give her dinner, and then sometimes she'll go once more before bed.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

My dog rarely goes after eating. She is 16 months old and fully potty trained. She has been this way pretty much from the beginning.

She poops in the am about an hour after she is awake, before her breakfast. She poops again late afternoon before her dinner. _Usually_. Most nights, she won't have to go #2 again at all, she just goes out to pee.

When she had picky eating issues, she went to the vet three times for a full panel of bloodwork, fecals, urine analysis, you name it (I am a worry wart!). Nothing was ever wrong with her, so I think that just like humans, dogs go on their own schedule and it's NOT always 1/2 hour after eating like everyone says.


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think there is really anything wrong with your dog. Not every dog has the same schedule. As long your dog is pooping and peeing and nothing is weird with either specimen, then I don't think there is any thing to worry about.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Do _you _immediately run to the restroom after every meal?

Sometimes it takes more than 15 minutes for a dog's digestive system to process food. Potty training a dog should rely on the dog's bathroom schedule, not what you think the dog's bathroom schedule should be.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Acadia said:


> I don't think there is really anything wrong with your dog. Not every dog has the same schedule. As long your dog is pooping and peeing and nothing is weird with either specimen, then I don't think there is any thing to worry about.


Exactly!!!!!


----------

